# Baffled Canuk. So much info. Need some direction thx



## Juke (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi
Ive been reading the forums as not to ask questions already answered but no where can I find a simple answer to my question.

All i want is a series 2 Tivo that I can transfer media in/out from. play mp3s etc. From what I understand, before it was very simple to hack tivo units. 
Model: TCD649080 is widely available here (Toronto,Canada) but another thread on these forums 
( http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/archive/index.php/t-254550.html )

So can someone quite simply tell me what to do? What unit to buy that is hackable and works here in Canada. I was going to hack an AppleTV before discovering Tivo is in canada (and has been @#[email protected]#[email protected]# ) - 
Any advice is much appreciated.

Help me realize my dream of destorying commercials once and for all and sending back my cable providers traitor of a PVR. 

Thank u


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You don't need to hack the TiVo to add the media transfer features you want, they come as part of the TiVo service you subscribe to. All you'll need to do is upgrade the drive.

If you want a media device that requires no subscription, you don't want a TiVo, you should instead reconsider the AppleTV or consider another device.


----------



## Juke (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi
thanks for the response. 
Wow its really cool of Tivo to allow you to do that.

Does it play DivX and Mp3 files?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It doesn't "play" Divx natively, you need to convert them to MPEG2 for the TiVo to view. You do that with TiVo Desktop Plus, or 3rd party TiVo servers such as PyTiVo or TiVo.net.

It will play MP3 natively, but only by streaming from the host computer.


----------



## Juke (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you


----------

